# Edible ground covers?



## Frogg.Queen (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm remodeling my backyard to turn it from the overgrown mess it currently is, into a tortoise safe haven for some redfoots I'm getting very soon.
I'm nearly complete with tortoise proofing the yard, but all I need now is a good grass alternative to use on the ground that the tortoises can safely eat.
I've looked at multiple lists and found multiple tortoise-safe species of ground cover, my problem is knowing which ground cover the tortoises would willingly graze on...
Here's a list of ground covers I know are safe:
- Creeping thyme
- stonecrop sedum (not the yellow one)
- Irish and Scottish moss
- Baby's tears
- dichondra
- Mazus 

Does anyone have experience with their tortoises grazing on any of the ground covers mentioned above? Or maybe are there any other easy-garden groundcovers that are tortoise-safe and tortoise-enjoyable?


----------



## MPRC (Jul 13, 2017)

My tortoises ate the sedum I planted to nubs almost instantly. I still have grass that is full of dandelion and I spread mixed lettuce and other seeds around the yard at random. If I were to tear it out (which I hope to do in the coming years) I would plant Tesudo seed mix and just mow it as needed like it is a lawn.


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jul 13, 2017)

MPRC said:


> My tortoises ate the sedum I planted to nubs almost instantly. I still have grass that is full of dandelion and I spread mixed lettuce and other seeds around the yard at random. If I were to tear it out (which I hope to do in the coming years) I would plant Tesudo seed mix and just mow it as needed like it is a lawn.


I see. I think sedum sounds really good, as long as I don't let the tortoises get too crazy with it :,)
Thank you for your help! :^)


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 14, 2017)

http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix

This website has tons of different tort safe ground cover for sale you can plant and reseed as necessary. It's all edible, relatively cheap, and grows well.


----------



## Frogg.Queen (Jul 14, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix
> 
> This website has tons of different tort safe ground cover for sale you can plant and reseed as necessary. It's all edible, relatively cheap, and grows well.


I see! I took a look at it, I'll have to think about buying some of my own! :^) thank you for the help


----------

